
Why Is It So Hard for Americans to Get a Decent Raise? - ALee
https://slate.com/business/2018/01/a-new-theory-for-why-americans-cant-get-a-raise.html
======
JamieBeckett
Sounds like an other instance of corporate greed. And for this, corporations
just got a giant tax break! Thanks, GOP.

I expect that in the current political climate, there's not much hope that
things will improve. Let's hope someone out there actually cares about
workers.

Thank you for sharing this enlightening (and depressing) article.

